# Poll - Britons Say Troops in Afghanistan Are Useless



## GAP (23 Mar 2007)

Britons Say Troops in Afghanistan Are Useless
March 23, 2007  (Angus Reid Global Monitor) 
Angus Reid Global Monitor : Polls & Research
Article Link

A majority of people in Britain would like their country’s soldiers currently deployed in Afghanistan to be brought home soon, according to a poll by YouGov released by the Sunday Times. 53 per cent of respondents believe the troops are serving no useful purpose and should be withdrawn. 

Conversely, 30 per cent of respondents consider British soldiers should stay in Afghanistan until the job is done, and 16 per cent are undecided.

Afghanistan has been the main battleground in the war on terrorism. The conflict began in October 2001, after the Taliban regime refused to hand over Osama bin Laden, prime suspect in the 9/11 terrorist attacks in New York and Washington. Al-Qaeda operatives hijacked and crashed four airplanes on Sept. 11, 2001, killing nearly 3,000 people.

Britain committed troops to both the war on terrorism in Afghanistan and the U.S.-led coalition effort in Iraq. At least 538 soldiers—including 52 Britons—have died in the war on terrorism, either in support of the U.S.-led Operation Enduring Freedom or as part of the International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) led by the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).

This week, British chancellor of the exchequer Gordon Brown announced that the new budget will allocate an additional $170 million U.S. to the country’s security forces to fight terrorism locally and abroad. The sum will bring the total annual spending of different British agencies working on this matter to about $4.4 billion U.S. The number doubles the amount of resources allocated to Britain’s security services before the 9/11 attacks.

Brown also pledged an extra $785 million U.S. to the ongoing efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan. Britain has spent almost $10 billion U.S. in the Iraq war since it started in 2003, and about $4 billion U.S. in its commitment in Afghanistan.
More on link


----------



## mckee19 (24 Mar 2007)

why does everyone want there countries out of Afghanistan/Iraq? do they want Afghanistan and Iraq to fall to pieces and be a safe haven for terrorists?


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Mar 2007)

Either the polls are slanted or the British public has adopted a pacifist/isolationist mentality.


----------



## Trip_Wire (25 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> why does everyone want there countries out of Afghanistan/Iraq? do they want Afghanistan and Iraq to fall to pieces and be a safe haven for terrorists?



I wonder about that myself. I see one of our major political parties, pushing to abandon the people of Iraq, many Americans seem to support them.

Many Americans & others, seem to not understand, that we're in a GWOT, with an enemy that wants to kill or convert (?) all of 'us,' infidels, to their perverted brand of the Muslim religion.

Once we do abandon Iraq, the same antiwar people, will turn on operations in Afghanistan, demanding we leave there as well. Iran and other countries of this ilk, will be the benefactors, as well AQ and other Muslim extremists around the world.

Frankly, I worry a lot about the future. I happen to think that 'they,' will follow us back and 911 like attacks or worse, will be part of our future. After all, didn't AQ perdict that we would cut & run? It seems like we are going to do just that.

As for the Brit poll, I don't put much trust in polls, as I think they can be easily 'rigged,'  by the pollsters. Was the poll conducted in the London area, where there are many Muslims and other foreigners living?

Although, I do notice a lack of support for the war in Iraq, by many there; however, most support the war in Afghanistan.


----------



## geo (25 Mar 2007)

Ummm... the media is telling us this BUT, given the penchant for the media (in Canada at least) to be anti Afghanistan, is there any surprise that they report the public wants the troops back home.


----------

